# Dango Island Cleanup: FREE STUFF!! Please Leave Comment in Queue!!



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

Hello! My name is Konomi from Dango Island and I am currently in the process of fully decorating my island for the debut of my idea Dango University (the event is free and we are still accepting applications. I may push the orientation date back to June 18-20 so more people can apply!). I am currently selling a list of DIYs, NMT, and fossils that can be found in my other post, but I wanted to do some cleaning out for my storage so I am giving away some free items. Everything ranges from extra materials to clothing and furniture! I figured that rather than sell items that I could give the stuff away to the community who I feel will put the stuff to more use than myself. There is no entry fee, but I would appreciate any tips, whether that be NMT and bells so I can fund my idea/obtain items, or anything from my wishlist: https://villagerdb.com/user/cinnamom/list/wishlist. TIPS ARE NOT NECESSARY, THOUGH, so don't worry if you don't have much!! 
Everything that you see when you first walk into the island is FREE! I will mostly be AFK but I may check to see if there is anything else I want to give away.

I hope to see you soon! ^-^


----------



## Ireuna (May 26, 2020)

I like to come for clothing


----------



## Bowserlab (May 26, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## Karlexus (May 26, 2020)

Hi I’d like to visit please, I can bring red barbecue


----------



## PurpleCrutches (May 26, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## SoSu (May 26, 2020)

I would love to visit! Thank you!


----------



## m i d o r i (May 26, 2020)

Hi ! ^.^ Thanks for this giveaway ! May I come over ^.^


----------



## ameliajade26 (May 26, 2020)

I’d like to visit, I can bring the brown hamster cage


----------



## Penguin style (May 26, 2020)

Hey are you still accepting visitors?  I would like to come too


----------



## dollycrossing3 (May 26, 2020)

hey can I stop by?


----------



## Treeleaf (May 26, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## slothly (May 26, 2020)

would love to visit if this is still open ! xx


----------



## Jellieyz (May 26, 2020)

I'd like to come too


----------



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

Hey, everyone!! I'm opening up my gates again to allow more people to visit!! Please note that I probably will be AFK so any items/donations can be left in my zen area right next to the entrance! Please message again to let me know if you are still interested and I will send you a dodo code!!!


----------



## samanthawbu (May 26, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## LadyWooks (May 26, 2020)

Hi, may I please visit?


----------



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

Sorry for the wait!! Just sent dodos!! Still allowing more people to visit as I have quite a bit of stuff!


----------



## SarahSays (May 26, 2020)

Hey there! I’d love to pop by! Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## MoonPrincess (May 26, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

Sent dodos to you both!! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Bump!! Allowing more people to visit!!


----------

